# I want to put two bettas together?



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

If i put two bettas together would it have to be a male and female?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Pretty sure that there is a good chance female and female will work as well, but there is always a chance that something won't work perfect.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

Don't do male and female, do female and female.


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

I have 2 male Betta in a 10 gallon tank but the tank is divided .


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

You can not put a male and female together unless you're planing on breeding them. The male will kill her if she's not ready to breed. You can however put two or more females together as a sorority. Also you can not put two males together.


----------

